# Soyuz Watches



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

apparently Russian watches with Chinese movements, is this correct


----------



## davevtix (Feb 7, 2009)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:


> apparently Russian watches with Chinese movements, is this correct


I believe this is correct. I was looking at one on ebay a couple of weks ago......tempted but I don't know too much about them quality/build wise.


----------



## Thus Spoke Zarathustra (Apr 16, 2010)

davevtix said:


> Thus Spoke Zarathustra said:
> 
> 
> > apparently Russian watches with Chinese movements, is this correct
> ...


they have some nice designs


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

I have never heard before about the brand.


----------

